

Breaking the Waves - todayiamme
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/02/10/breaking-the-waves-2

======
hyp0
From wikipedia on Susie Maroney who swam Cuba-USA first (with shark cage, and
much younger):
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Susie_Maroney#Achievements](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Susie_Maroney#Achievements)

    
    
      Completed 160 km swim from Jamaica to Cuba (15 September 1999).
      During Hurricane Floyd, a category 4 hurricane.

